# Push up bras!?



## guess21 (Feb 9, 2011)

To be totally honest, I dont understand how push ups make your chest look like this....  been trying to achieve that image for awhile now, is it that you need well, bigger, you knows? Or have I been just using the wrong size of push up bra?

Help? opinions??


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 10, 2011)

Photoshop. And contour/highlighting.

Serious answer: I find Calvin Klein push-ups (which I'm too cheap to buy full-price and stalk Winners for) and La Senza's Push-Up T-Shirt bra. The La Senza gives 'oomph' but without an absolute tonne of padding. The VS Miraculous (for instance) looked absolutely silly on me...

http://www.lasenza.com/eng/products/bras/tshirt/lightly-lined-t-shirt-bra?116001-080

Also: it might be a good idea to go get sized. I wore 34Bs for the longest time, when I should've been wearing a 32C. The closer band really helped lift.


----------



## Annelle (Feb 10, 2011)

it's not photoshop, it's a (push up) bra that fits and then wearing it properly.

After you get the proper size/style for your body, you basically follow up with a few more steps to make sure you're "sitting in your bra" correctly.

I kind of take my fingers, grab the band below the middle of each cup, and kind of tug it left and right to make sure I'm centered, then if I want more "oomph" you put your hand inside each cup and kind of scoop your breast closer to the middle, and a bit higher in the bra cup.  (For me, most of my "normal" bras with lesser padding, the tugging pushes my breasts together enough.  For my more fuller padded bras, the scoop method makes me go from cleavage to zomgcleavage.) 

Push Up bras tend to have padding along the outer edge and lower edge of the cup.  If your breast is behind this padding, you're not actually gaining the effects of it.  You should be sitting more on top of the lower padding and the side padding should help to push your girls together.  (The scoop method kind of pulls your breast more to the proper place instead of leaving it just squashed against your body behind the padding.)

Sizing is important too.  The larger the band size, the further apart and wider the cups are, even if it's the "same" cup size.  If your band size is too large, your bra cups themselves will naturally be further apart making it harder to achieve cleavage.  (If your band size is too small it'll hurt to wear or you might end up spilling out where you shouldn't be!)


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 10, 2011)

> it's not photoshop, it's a (push up) bra that fits and then wearing it properly.


 I (respectfully) call BS on that one. The catalog might've also used good lighting, or just very flattering lighting, or some combo of the two. But it's not due to just wearing the right size bra.


----------



## Annelle (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it's possible for a real woman can achieve actual cleavage without the help of digital augmentation or hollywood glamour...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 10, 2011)

While the photo in the OP has been photoshopped (and the photographer did use controlled lighting), it should still be possible to achieve a similar look.  For example, everyone knows Paris Hilton doesn't have the biggest breasts, but she's been able to pull off the look:





vs.





What the ladies above said about bra size and being sure to wear the right band size is important.  It's also important to find a push-up bra that works for you (everyone's breasts are different).  If you're worried that you don't have enough to work with (just in case), you can always purchase a pair of chicken cutlets/inserts to help you out.

Also, strategically placed bronzer can help enhance your cleavage, but you'll want to keep the bronzer subtle if you go that route.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope that helps some!


----------



## amandag (Mar 10, 2011)

I have purchased the Victoria Secret's Miraculous and it does help.  My cleavage is much improved though I am an A cup.  Alittle bronzer helps too to enhance.

I have never tried the cutlets, do they work?  Purchase anywhere?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Target has some available online under "bra accessories".  Wal-Mart and Target probably have some available in store, but I'm not sure (I haven't looked).  Most lingerie/bra shops should have something of that nature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I have not been able to successively push my boobs up to look like that. I have been measured and have tried many different bras. I have bought a VS miraculous bra that gives me awesome cleavage but my boobs still do not look like that. I do, however, highly recommend the VS miraculous bra!


----------

